
Google Is Deprecating Structured Data Testing Tool in Favour of Rich Result Test - pmlnr
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2020/07/rich-results-test-out-of-beta.html
======
pmlnr
I wasn't able to add a longer title, but the new tool is fascinating: it
doesn't give ANY warning, error, guidance: it's boolean. You pass, or you
don't.

Example screenshots of the same data:

Structured Data Testing tool:
[https://imgur.com/olH2h8X.png](https://imgur.com/olH2h8X.png)

Rich Results Test:
[https://imgur.com/w9d3wAO.png](https://imgur.com/w9d3wAO.png)

